
Publii Static CMS now available for Linux - BobMitro
https://getpublii.com/blog/static-cms-for-linux.html
======
resoluteteeth
This is incredibly slick! There are lot of static blog generators that just
use text files, but this has a great gui with a WYSIWYG editor and everything.
It really looks fantastic.

It took like one minute from downloading the AppImage version to create a
simple test blog with one post, so it's probably the easiest to use blog
software I've ever seen, too.

Edit: I think this post has sort of gotten overlooked because the link is just
an announcement about linux support, unfortunately, but I know there are lots
of people who will want a static CMS with a decent gui, so hopefully it will
continue to get more attention.

------
llarsson
Neither the README, nor the documentation and several other places on GitHub
(the tags, the short repo description) mentions how to use this on Linux.

I am happy that this project (which is new to me) works on Linux now, but I
would suggest updating information more diligently before trying to attract
interest from the crowd. First impressions matter, after all.

------
indigodaddy
If you are regularly switching between OS'es/Publii clients, how do you keep
them all locally synced? Dropbox or the like? Or use git and git pull to get
locally synced before doing any composing?

~~~
BobMitro
You can use Dropbox or other cloud storage service
[https://getpublii.com/docs/publii-on-multiple-computers-
via-...](https://getpublii.com/docs/publii-on-multiple-computers-via-
dropbox.html)

------
sofaofthedamned
This is actually really nice. A couple of questions though:

1\. Are there more built-in templates, and how do you add them?

2\. What's the easiest way to zip up a site and transfer it elsewhere?

Good work btw, i'm going to donate to this.

~~~
BobMitro
All available themes you can find at marketplace.getpublii.com To install the
new one just drag and drop the theme zip file onto the Available themes
section; [https://getpublii.com/docs/installing-and-updating-publii-
th...](https://getpublii.com/docs/installing-and-updating-publii-themes.html)

You can backup your website via Tools Backup or you can deploy it to .zip or
.tar file via Server option.

------
type0
Does this .rpm work on Centos/RHEL/Fedora or does it also work on
OpenSUSE/SUSE?

